#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【已解決】 目前新會員無法註冊  也許郵件伺服器需要設定

## 狼王白牙

煩請確認一下郵件伺服器是否已經設定完成

因為新會員註冊時雖然會顯示  您的註冊訊息已經發送到如下地址

但是實際上卻無法收到 Email  :冒汗:

----------


## yoching

已處理~~~因為原設定有人去動到~~~變成開放了STMP。導致無法用內部命令發送。
目前已經設定完成。請不要再去動EMAIL選項的設定。

----------


## 狼王白牙

收到 :3

日後請將系統後台可見的權限設置為僅我們兩位可以看到

以符合安全性標準

----------

